# Crossposting Questions



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

As some of you may know I was working on a dog today and was asked to 'crosspost her' with the rescues....I had emailed all the rescues in her area, but what do they mean by crossposting and how is it done? I really want to help the right way but I honestly don't know what this means or how to go about doing it. 
Thank you in advance for your help. 
Rosa


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

It just means that you forward it on to other rescues contacts and then they forward it on and so forth. Many people belong to various rescue and transport groups and they will crosspost to these groups.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

oh, so by sending emails out to the rescues I was 'crossposting'???
I appreciate your response, I really want to help out in any way I can but I want to do it the right way. 
Rosa


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

Something else to keep in mind is to also follow up once the dog has been saved. I often see a dog here on the board or get an email from one of my rescue contacts about a dog in need. Then a week later I will get another email about the same dog in need usually through my local GSD club and by that time the dog has either already been put to sleep or has been taken into rescue.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

thanks for all the help here. I guess I knew how to 'crosspost' but didn't even know it...silly me. But I do apprecaite your explainations...I don't want to do anything or misunderstand anything that might cause a dog its life. 
Rosa


----------

